# Když děláte rezervaci (SP)



## Lulinka

Když děláte rezervaci, automaticky uzavíráte dohodu s hotelem, který jste si vybrali.

Přeložila jsem to takto, ale nejsem si jistá, že to mam spravne...

Cuando hacen la reservación, automáticamente concluien el acuerdo con hotel que escogieron.

Spanelsky jsem uz nemluvila strasne dlouho, tak nevim nevim....

diky moc za pomoc


----------



## Petra123

Můj návrh zní:

Al confirmar/enviar su reserva, usted(es) concluye(n) automáticamente un _contrato con el hotel escogido._


----------



## jazyk

Mi sugerencia:

Al confirmar/enviar su reserva, usted cierra automáticamente un _contrato con el hotel que ha elegido._


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Záleží, jak je ta věta myšlena. Jestli spíš jako *"když uděláte rezervaci..."* - tu jednu konkétní, nebo _*"když rezervujete..."*_ - obecně. Všechny nabídnuté překlady platí spíš pro první variantu, druhá varianta by se mohla přeložit jako "*Haciendo una reserva, usted..."*


----------

